# Anchoring in Caloosahatchee River



## Sailingdiver (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey all,

I live in the Fort Myers area and am interested in anchoring my boat out on a semi-permanent basis. 27' sloop 4' draft
I've been researching the current laws on permanent anchoring and they're very confusing. I can't afford to be breaking any. I would like to hear from anyone who is or has been ANCHORED or moored in the Caloosahatchee River or behind Estero Island, Matanzas Pass, Hurricane Bay, etc.

I am looking for a place to anchor and dinghy in, I will not be living onboard.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The laws on living aboard and long-term anchoring out such are currently under assault in many areas, especially in Florida.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mooring a boat is quite different than anchoring in transit. Local municipalities may govern their bottom lands. Contact the town attorney in the appropriate place for any requirements and restrictions. 
anchorage-local restrictions-index


----------



## Sailingdiver (Jan 15, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> The laws on living aboard and long-term anchoring out such are currently under assault in many areas, especially in Florida.


Yes I know. That why I was hoping to hear from some people who are/have been anchoring out long term in the area.


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

You might try searching the BOATUS site. They have been very active fighting the anchoring laws, especially in Florida.

Off subject, I'm expecting to move to the Ft. Myers/Naples are and would like some local information on sailboat waters. I'm looking to buy something waterfront with a boat dock but there seems to be a significant absence of sailboats in the pictures I'm getting from realtors. If you can help a PM would be appreciated.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

First choice is to grab a mooring ball. You will at least be safe there. If you do not want to pay for the ball, there are still some anchoring spots back in there but it is very shallow. You will be with a bunch of abandoned boats and floating junk. I would not leave a boat I liked there... especially if there is anything valuable there. You should know Ft Myers Beach has been trying to run most of those off - ie, the morring balls.

We lived there for some time.

Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Reply to Dick*

Hey,\
I have a sailboat access home(dockage for 65' sailboat) for sale in SW Florida for $299,900. If you are interesed, PM me and I will send photos and info. 
Thanks,
Randy


----------

